# .308 for coyote?



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

I just recentlt picked up a DPMS lr-308. Shooting a coyote with a 308 is probably a little overboard. But how big of an exit hole does it leave if shooting a lighter grain FMJ. This woulden't be my choice rifle for coyote hunting, just if I'm out and about and see one, how much damage would it acturally do.

sorry if this sounds like a stupid question. MOD delete if need be.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Well to completely honest it isn't over kill. Most people think that a large bullet will just mangle a coyote, like a 22-250 does to a rabbit. It's actually *almost* better than shooting them with a 22-250. If you use Match ammo in the 308 you'll do just fine. It'll just punch a hole in and a fairly small hole out. This is all dependent on how you hit them and where you hit them. If you get a broad side shot at 200yds, it leave an exit about the size of a silver dollar or less. I've seen holes that are about the size of a quarter all the way up to the size of a coffee saucer. I'd stay away from the FMJ's, all they'll do is punch through, and they'll run a looooong ways. Or if you hit bone, they'll tumble through leaving a large rip on exit.

I guess I look at it this way, if you shoot a coyote with a 308 you won't have to track it down like you will with a 32g 204. My nose isn't good enough to track, so I'd rather have them laying where they were hit. 

hope this helps.

xdeano


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I agree stay away from the FMJ stuff when shooting any game.
Match bullets work well on youtes in a 308.
If a hnad loader try some smaller grain bullets also.

 Al


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

yes sir, i would agree with both of them. it works perfectly fine. 22-250 rips them apart because of the velocity and balistic tips usually. but right now 22-250 is all i got and im not gona use a 338 lapua mag.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

cmon you gotta try a 600 yard shot with that 338


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

I was looking at getting one of those new Barrett 98 Bravo .338 LM rifles. www.98bravo.com. But I think that comparing prices of the 98 bravo (right around $4,000) with a single shot Barrett 99 ($4,500) or a Barrett 95 ($5,500). Id probably have to take a .50 cal instead.

How do you like the way the 338 shoots?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

You guys given any thought to a 460 Roy and FMJs.Clean holes there as well.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm looking at getting a Rock River Arms .458 I dunno about shooting a coyote with that. I bet that 600gr bullet will mangle a coyote...


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Varmint_Hunter_007 said:


> I'm looking at getting a Rock River Arms .458 I dunno about shooting a coyote with that. I bet that 600gr bullet will mangle a coyote...


i bet it would just punch a 45 cal. hole in it unless u hit bone.


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

Bore.224 said:


> cmon you gotta try a 600 yard shot with that 338


i just got that baby....i think its gona be awhile to take that shot. best ever is 502 with 22-250 so prolly this weekend we will get er to the range n get her up and goin.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

bigpipesT,

What did you equip it with for optics? I wouldn't mind having a 338L in a http://98bravo.com/

xdeano


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

That bravo looks sick dosen't it Deano.


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

xdeano said:


> bigpipesT,
> 
> What did you equip it with for optics? I wouldn't mind having a 338L in a http://98bravo.com/
> 
> ...


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The NXS is a good scope, but it'll cost you for sure.

600yds would be a good place to start. At 6 bucks a shot you'd better get it right. I'd buy a program to put on a Palm pilot just for that rifle. That way you can get it where you want it every time without having to make sighters which is a waste of money. Just a suggestion.

What is the main purpose for the 338L for you? I would love to have one for a long range hunting rig. I think I'd probably end up going with an Accuracy International AWM.

Which rifle did you pick up anyhow bigpipesT?

Sorry for the post hijack.

xdeano


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

sako 42 left hand its tan. back to what you were sayin nightforce has one of those palm pilot things if thats what yer talkin about so does cheytac but there so expensive adn im broke as it is now lol with the purchase. for usage? dogs and long range for deer maybe when i go to anchorage in alaska. go every year. i gota go i can talk to you more about it. oh i already purchased the scope ill be on later xdeano.


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

never mind i dont gota go nomore. the 22-250 has been great and im still planning on using it for dogs. i have always wanted a 338. like you said deano you seem very experienced with reading your post. and i agree with starting at 6 will do just fine.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey deano don't worry about the hijack. I'm willing to share. :beer:


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

guess i should say sorry to yall. :beer:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

thanks Varminthunter007.
Some times good questions are stimulated with good conversation. I'm by no means an expert, but we do have some on this board that have turned out a lot of very useful information.

BigpipesT,
You would be indefinitely helped by a ballistics computer on a Palm when you start to reach out there. There are several good programs that will pay for themselves by the ammo you save. Until you have to much fun, then it goes the other way.  I really like the Sako TRG22's and 42's. If I could trade in a couple I'd probably pick up a 22. The 42 would be nice but with the ammo shortage the way it is, I couldn't feed it enough and it would eventually starve to death. I had a great deal on one 2 years ago and should have jumped on it. From the factory, at manufactures materials cost, all I can say is that it was well under 2 grand.

Take a look at Art Pejsa's ballistic program, it's probably one of the best out there. Most all of the other programs are based off of his work. Art was the guy who calculated the reentry patch for Apollo 13 to get it safely to earth. So the guy knows a bit on ballistics. Pretty interesting. At one point I was told that the program will get you within a bullets width of your target at any distance. And it's pretty reasonable at $40.00, then all you need is to get a Palm or Windows based operating system. If i remember right they also do a deal with a new palm 72 and the software for a bit over a hundred. Take a look.
http://pejsa.com/
xdeano


----------



## DuckHunttter (Apr 29, 2009)

xdeano said:


> Well to completely honest it isn't over kill. Most people think that a large bullet will just mangle a coyote, like a 22-250 does to a rabbit. It's actually *almost* better than shooting them with a 22-250. If you use Match ammo in the 308 you'll do just fine. It'll just punch a hole in and a fairly small hole out. This is all dependent on how you hit them and where you hit them. If you get a broad side shot at 200yds, it leave an exit about the size of a silver dollar or less. I've seen holes that are about the size of a quarter all the way up to the size of a coffee saucer. I'd stay away from the FMJ's, all they'll do is punch through, and they'll run a looooong ways. Or if you hit bone, they'll tumble through leaving a large rip on exit.
> 
> I guess I look at it this way, if you shoot a coyote with a 308 you won't have to track it down like you will with a 32g 204. My nose isn't good enough to track, so I'd rather have them laying where they were hit.
> 
> ...


hey deano,

I just got a Ruger M77 204 and am shooting the 40gr. BTs out of it. I couldn't believe how fast this bullet was (especially the 32 gr.) until I did some research on it. Do you think I will be alright shooting coyotes with this caliber? Not many long shots here in SC because it's so thick. Most likely gonna be inside 100 yards. Keep in mind I also want to have a caliber on hand that is good for foxes and bobcats. I don't want to ruin any of the hides either as I'll get some of the prettier ones tanned. Will my 204 fit the bill?

DuckHunttter


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

DuckHunttter,

Yep it should do the job. I'll do a great job on the bobcat and fox, but it is still a marginal round for coyotes in my book. But if your under 200yds or so, you'll do well. I'd probably step it up to the 40g vmax bullet, or heavier and you'll do well, but it will drop your fps down to about the same as a 22-250. But you have to look at it two ways, the slower the bullet the less splash you'll get, less sewing, and the more energy that will be displaced into the animal for greater penetration and greater killing potential.

xdeano


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks deano, so all i would have to do is buy the palm pilot then get the program?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yep. You can either do it that route, or when you call Art ask if they sell a package deal, with the palm zire 72 and the program installed, ready to go. 
I can't remember what he was selling the package at, a bit over $100.

xdeano


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

ok sounds great im going to call tonight.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

let me know how it goes.


----------



## DuckHunttter (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks deano, the 40's are the ones i'm currently shooting, I really love the rifle and the scope i have is killer. Pretty sure head shots will be in order for the coyotes anyway. I really want a bobcat to mount, so I'm definitely gonna be packin the 204.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

hey bigpipes, nightforce has a palm pilot with their balistics program already on it. Might be a shot in the dark but I wanna say it was like $60-70.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The NF software is 70 bucks. They have two different pocket palm/pc's the Recon and Nomad. The Recon is 999.00 and the Nomad is 1899.00. From what I remember reading anyhow.

http://www.nightforceoptics.com/SOFTWARE/reconnomad/reconnomad.html

Art's software is the most reasonable and covers all the same bases as the NF or others.

xdeano


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

Got a new addition to the "family"

Here is a picture of my kalashnikov family.










The Dragunov is the new one.

Top to bottom:

RPK 7.62 x 39 with 100 rd drum
Dragunov 7.63 x 54r
AK-74 5.45 x 39
AK-47 7.62 x 39 with 75 rd drum.


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

are you the one that was lookin to complete the family a couple months ago. nice job. pretty sweet stuff.


----------



## Varmint_Hunter_007 (Nov 29, 2007)

lol! Yea that was me. Back then all I was missing was the Dragunov and the ak pistol. Now I just gotta find that pistol......


----------

